# HI NEWBIE HERE FROM UK



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WELCOME!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the HF!!!


----------



## Momo (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi! I am new as well, although I am not from around the UK, actually I am from the South in the US. 


Nice to meet you!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting!


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome! I'm from herts too!


----------

